# Wohnhausinstallation: Einzaladern oder Mantelleitung



## ohm200x (7 Dezember 2009)

Hi,

da ich mich nicht in 10 Foren anmelden will und hier ja doch auch einige "Häuslesbauer" mitlesen stelle ich die Fragen in "meiner Gewohnten" Kategorie.

Es geht immer noch um die Installation in meinem Haus. In nem anderen Forum fand ich ne Liste mit Dingen die die Leute bei Haus 2.0 anders machen würden. Und auch hier lese ich ja häufig von "Klemme Steckdosen immer mit 5x1,5 an"

Daher ein paar Fragen in die Richtung, wie ihr das macht und was ihr empfehlen würdet.
* Mantelleitung oder Einzeladern im Rohr?
* Alles auf Dreistockklemmen oder direkt auf die IO von Beckhoff oder Wago?

Und dann noch was zum Querschnitt. Werde nicht ganzs schlau aus dem was ich bisher gelesen habe. Thema 16A und 1,5mm2.
Darf ne 1,5er Leitung mit 16A abgesichert werden oder muss ich 2,5mm2 nehmen (bzw. 10A)? Die 17m Länge von der ich dem Zusammenhang gelesen habe werde ich nur an wenigen Stellen erreichen. Kritisch wirds wohl am ehesten bei den Rollläden. Aber da kommt auf einen Motor niemals 16A. ODer bezog sich das auf die Sicherung davor. egal ob ne LED mit 1 Watt dran kommt oder ein Motor mit 3,6KW ?!

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Homer79 (7 Dezember 2009)

> Mantelleitung oder Einzeladern im Rohr?



Mantelleitung



> Alles auf Dreistockklemmen oder direkt auf die IO von Beckhoff oder Wago?



mit Klemmen wird die ganze Sache wohl übersichtlicher



> Darf ne 1,5er Leitung mit 16A abgesichert



sicherlich...ist abhängig von Leitungslänge, Bündelung(Häufung), Temperatur, Verlegeart usw....



> Kritisch wirds wohl am ehesten bei den Rollläden. Aber da kommt auf einen Motor niemals 16A. ODer bezog sich das auf die Sicherung davor. egal ob ne LED mit 1 Watt dran kommt oder ein Motor mit 3,6KW ?!



das heisst ja leitungsschutzschalter und nicht endgeräteschutz


----------



## ohm200x (7 Dezember 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> Mantelleitung



Gründe? Günstiger? einfacher zu verlegen oder nur Geschmackssache.



Homer79 schrieb:


> sicherlich...ist abhängig von Leitungslänge, Bündelung(Häufung), Temperatur, Verlegeart usw....



Hm da könnte es schon spannend werden. Ist ne Hohlwandinstallation in nem Holzständerfertighaus.  Also viel Holz und Gips, kein Steinchen (außer im Keller)

Bündelung? Naja vom Keller-Verteiler gehts erst mal dicht gedrängt ins EG.
Beim OG-Verteiler sieht es nicht so voll aus.

Wobei wenn ich lese was manche Leute so alles Leuchte und Blitzen lassen, habe ich evtl. doch zu wenig Kabel eingeplant.



Homer79 schrieb:


> das heisst ja leitungsschutzschalter und nicht endgeräteschutz



wie meinst du das?

Gruß
ohm200x


----------



## Homer79 (7 Dezember 2009)

> Gründe? Günstiger? einfacher zu verlegen oder nur Geschmackssache.



auf jeden fall einfacher zu verlegen, sicherlich ist auch günstiger...und ehrlich gesagt hab ichs auch noch nie gesehen...ausser vor vielen vielen jahren



> Bündelung?



dort kann man alle Stromkreise die weniger als 30 % belastet werden vernachlässigen...



> wie meinst du das?



das mit dem Leitungsschutzschalter ja die Leitung geschützt wird und nicht der Endverbraucher...anhand deines Beispieles mit den Rolläden...


----------



## Phase (7 Dezember 2009)

Für mich ganz klar: Alles in Lehrrohr und in Einzeladern. In jeden Raum genug freie Rohre ziehen und mindestens 2 Unterputzdosen als reserve einplanen. Alles von einem Zentralen Punkt verlegen.

Es soll ja Menschen geben die bis zum Haus 2.0 nicht kommen.


----------



## Controllfreak (7 Dezember 2009)

Manchmal ist weniger mehr und denk an den enorm wichtigen WAF.
Zum Thema 1,5 mm2, ich habe es bei mir mit 10A abgesichert. 
10 A reichen bei geschickter Aufteilung völlig aus und Du bist auf der sicheren Seite. 
Nachteil. 10A Automaten sind teurer als 16A Automaten.


----------



## OHGN (7 Dezember 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> > Gründe? Günstiger? einfacher zu verlegen oder nur Geschmackssache.
> 
> 
> ...  ...und ehrlich gesagt hab ichs auch noch nie gesehen...ausser vor vielen vielen jahren


Was wahrscheinlich daran liegt, das für Elektroinstallationen keiner mehr Geld als unbedingt nötig ausgeben will.
Für eine qualitativ hochwertige Elektroinstallation, die auch eine möglichst unkomplizierte Erweiterbarkeit bieten soll, sind Einzeladern im Leerrohr das Mittel der Wahl.


----------



## Homer79 (7 Dezember 2009)

entweder hab ich ne Blockade?



> Manchmal ist weniger mehr und denk an den enorm wichtigen WAF.



was ist ein WAF?

Wir ziehen als Zuleitung meist 2,5 mm² in die Wohnräume und dann mit 1,5 innherhalb eines normal großen Raumes...


----------



## magmaa (7 Dezember 2009)

Ja WAF würde mich auch mal interessieren was das ist?


----------



## Homer79 (7 Dezember 2009)

> Was wahrscheinlich daran liegt, das für Elektroinstallationen keiner mehr Geld als unbedingt nötig ausgeben will.
> Für eine qualitativ hochwertige Elektroinstallation, die auch eine möglichst unkomplizierte Erweiterbarkeit bieten soll, sind Einzeladern im Leerrohr das Mittel der Wahl.



Man kann ja sicherlich auch Leitungen mit mehr Adern verlegen...da hab ich auch meine Reserve...ob man das auf weiten Strecken und 50 Ecken durch das Riffelrohr immer so durchbekommt, gerade beim nachziehen, ist eher unwahrscheinlich...es sei denn man macht relativ viele Fädeldosen...und das ist erheblicher mehraufwand...

Sicherlich ist die Wahl mit dem Riffelrohr nicht verkehrt, aber selbst das ist ja auch mal voll zumindest M20 oder M25...


----------



## OHGN (7 Dezember 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ...und das ist erheblicher mehraufwand...


Deshalb (und nicht nur deshalb) ist die Rohrverlegung ja auch die teurere Variante.
Übrigens gibt es alternativ zum Riffelrohr auch glattes Unterputzlehrrohr. Das ist dann aber noch etwas teurer.
Trotzdem habe ich bei meiner privaten Elektroinstallation diese Lehrrohrvariante gewählt und die Mehrkosten bisher nicht bereut.


----------



## argv_user (7 Dezember 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> entweder hab ich ne Blockade?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wife Acceptance Factor


----------



## Solaris (7 Dezember 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> Wir ziehen als Zuleitung meist 2,5 mm² in die Wohnräume und dann mit 1,5 innherhalb eines normal großen Raumes...




Querschnittsveränderung ohne Leitungsschutzschalter?


----------



## Homer79 (7 Dezember 2009)

> Trotzdem habe ich bei meiner private Elektroinstallation diese Lehrrohrvariante gewählt und die Mehrkosten bisher nicht bereut.



...kann ich mir vorstellen, aber wie gesagt, Reserveadern im Kabel sollten doch auch langen, oder?

Hast Du wirklich soviel noch nachgezogen bzw. was für Rohrdurchmesser hast du verlegt?



> Wife Acceptance Factor



*ROFL*kenn ich noch garnicht so...aber wirklich wichtig




> Querschnittsveränderung ohne Leitungsschutzschalter?



Was sollte dem entgegensprechen bei 16A Absicherung? 
Durch den Höheren Querschnitt am Anfang, kann ich den Häufungsfaktor "verbessern"...und mein Schleifenwiderstand ist traumhaft und den 5m 1,5mm² sollte ja bei 16 rein garnichts passieren, oder sehe ich das falsch


----------



## Controllfreak (7 Dezember 2009)

Querschnittsänderung ist nicht regelkonform, so habe ich es damals mal gelernt.
Warum?


----------



## ohm200x (7 Dezember 2009)

Controllfreak schrieb:


> Querschnittsänderung ist nicht regelkonform, so habe ich es damals mal gelernt.
> Warum?



Das ist auch mein Wissensstand (Ausbildung vor 10 - 12 Jahren).
Möchte die Bude schon nach den gültigen Regeln verdrahteln. Wenns mal qualmt hab ich sonst nur Stress mit der Versicherung.

Die Frage kommt halt aus schon oben genanntem Grund.
ein B16er Automat kostet im Netz mal zum Vergleich 2,50
ein B10er liegt bei 5,00 EUR.
SInd mal eben bei 40 LS-Schalter 100 EUR für ein Paar Beckhoff-Klemmen.

Allerdings kommt mir nun ne Idee. Die Beckhoff Einspeiseklemmen haben ja teils auch Sicherungen drin (Glasrohr-Feinsicherungen).
Folgender Aufbau sollte dann doch kein Problem geben:
LS B16 -- 1,5qm -- Einspeiseklemme 6A -- Busklemmen -- 1,5qm -- Leuchtendraht -- Leuchte.
Dank selektivität sollte die Feinsicherung fliegen und für 6A sind die 1,5 voll iO und mehr als 1200Watt will ich eh nicht an nen (Leuchten)Ausgang hängen.

gruß ohm200x


----------



## Homer79 (7 Dezember 2009)

Din VDE 0100-430



> 6.4.2.2 Die Schutzeinrichtung für den Schutz bei Kurzschluß
> darf im Zuge der zu schützenden Leitung oder des
> zu schützenden Kabels versetzt werden, wenn die Ansprechkennlinie
> einer vor der Querschnittsverringerung
> ...


----------



## ohm200x (7 Dezember 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> Din VDE 0100-430
> ​



Ist das die Antwort auf meinen 16A -> 6A Vorschlag mit Einspeiseklemmen?
Oder für deine Art von 2,5 auf 1,5 umzuklemmen ohne Sicherung dazwischen?

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Homer79 (7 Dezember 2009)

eigentlich von 2,5 auf 1,5...da ja 16A mit 1,5mm² bei den schon genannten Gegebenheiten möglich sind...

Ich seh jetzt hier wirklich kein Problem...ich lass mich aber *sehr gern* eines besseren belehren!!!!!


----------



## magmaa (7 Dezember 2009)

> Querschnittsänderung ist nicht regelkonform, so habe ich es damals mal gelernt.
> Warum?



So kenne ich das auch ist auch schon fast 10 Jahre her aber gesehen habe ich auch schon andere Sachen.


----------



## Sockenralf (7 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

wenn ich das Abschaltorgan nach dem KLEINSTEN Querschnitt im Stromkreis auslege, kann ich doch größer und kleiner machen, wie ich will, oder?
*AmKopfKratz*

Anderes Beispiel:
der Hersteller einer Baugruppe schreibt vor, daß max. mit 1A abgesichert werden darf.
Nach eurer Logik müsste ich nun mit z. B einer 10A-Sicherung die Zuleitung für die Baugruppe absichern (weil der Leitungsquerschnitt das so hergibt) und dann DIREKT vor der Baugruppe erst die 1A-Sicherung montieren. Ob´s nun eine Baugruppe oder ein anderes Stück Leitung ist, wäre doch egal, oder?

MfG


----------



## Homer79 (8 Dezember 2009)

> wenn ich das Abschaltorgan nach dem KLEINSTEN Querschnitt im Stromkreis auslege, kann ich doch größer und kleiner machen, wie ich will, oder?
> *AmKopfKratz*



das sehe ich genau so...


----------



## wisolux (8 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich persönlich tendiere auch zu Einzeladern im Rohr.
Für Waschmaschine, Trockner, Geschirrspüler und E-Herd habe ich 2,5mm² verwendet und mit 16A abgesichert.


----------



## ohm200x (8 Dezember 2009)

wisolux schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich persönlich tendiere auch zu Einzeladern im Rohr.
> Für Waschmaschine, Trockner, Geschirrspüler und E-Herd habe ich 2,5mm² verwendet und mit 16A abgesichert.



Klar für E-Herd und die hochstromigen Teilchen im Keller kommt 2,5 zum Einsatz.
Ging eher um die normalen Geschichten wie Steckdosen vom Unterverteiler bis in die Zimmer.

gruß ohm200x


----------

